# Stupid LactoFree milk advert!



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Omg, am I the only one that thinks that advert is highly misleading? 
That milk, and I am Lactose intolerant, still contains Lactose, it has the Lactase enzyme, which dairy intolerant people lack in their stomachs, added to begin the digestion of the Lactose before it is drunk. That's what I was told by my dietitian and doctor. I mean I tried it, and I can't handle it.

Fairly sure you shouldn't give that stuff to APH's. I just think it's a bit irresponsible.

Maybe I'm over-reacting as usual.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pretty sure they're using hedgehogs to gain attention for the advert as opposed to it being another tedious advert that nobody likes to see.

I doubt they're recommending you give your hedgehog pizza, or butter on its morning crumpets...

ETA: As far as I'm aware, there's no reason the average person with lactose intolerance shouldn't be able to drink Lactofree. However, casein is still present in a Lactofree milk (as in normal cow's milk), so a _milk_ allergy would cause a reaction regardless of the 'missing' lactose.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

It plays better on my gut than normal milk, so it does help some guess it depends, cheese is wicked also lmao, i did think wtf when i saw the advert though, first thing i thought was 'i wonder if they can back that advert up'


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

the stuff works for me, i can once again eat cheese with out feeling realy sick. But it does say on the milk box that its smoething like 99% lactol free. I know there old adverts said that a sertian percent of people who couldnt eat dairy could have there stuff.

Also agree with LoveForLizards, i dont think they are actualy suggesting people feed it to there APH just using them to sell it, like how andrex toilet paper isnt ment to be used by dogs but they use them to sell it. But im sure there are some people out there who would try it.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I was always under tge impression it was ok for animals I used to give it to my ferrets never noticed any issues


----------



## triggertroika (Jul 28, 2012)

Lactofree does not agree with me at all! And it tastes gross to me lol, but maybe that's because I was never really a dairy consumer, had soya milk as a baby etc. moo juice is just a no go, Eugh lol.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

My daughter is lactose intolerant and i am lucky that she can drink lactofree. With a lactose intolerance it can be hard to identify which of the many sugars and proteins in milk you are intolerant too. It is thought that a lot of lactose intolerance is due to an intolerance to other sugars as well as the lactose.


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

My OH is lactose intolerant. He can eat and drink lactofree products just fine. 

I have used a tiny bit in scrambled egg with my hedgies to replace goats milk which is higher in lactose. They got on with it just fine but I wouldn't give alot, nor would I give it straight up. Milk isn't a dietary requirement for hedgehogs.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

PPVallhunds said:


> like how andrex toilet paper isnt ment to be used by dogs but they use them to sell it. But im sure there are some people out there who would try it.


Erm really?! We aren't meant to wipe their bottoms when they have finished?
OMG no wonder people laugh at me!!

Don't you just hate it when people take pictures rather than tell you you have toliet roll stuck to your heel?









Seriously though Morgan loves to eat tissue....and Edenn likes to chew up (but doesn't swallow) the inner tubes, so I am sure when they see one they think they are for them. Luckily for me not only are they both too polite to just help themselves, Morgan is actually trained to fetch a new roll from the Bathroom cupboard...it arrives a touch damp, but you can remove a layer or two and even damp toilet roll is a better position than no toilet roll! :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Kare said:


> Erm really?! We aren't meant to wipe their bottoms when they have finished?
> OMG no wonder people laugh at me!!
> 
> Don't you just hate it when people take pictures rather than tell you you have toliet roll stuck to your heel?
> ...


That is brilliant hahahaha


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

I know quite a few people use lactofree for ferrets, with much sucsess.. am yet to try it though x


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I've only just seen the ad, and also just sold all of my last litter of hoglets to brand new hedgehog keepers. 

So I'm wondering......are we seeing "the meerkat effect" here?


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Omg, am I the only one that thinks that advert is highly misleading?
> That milk, and I am Lactose intolerant, still contains Lactose, it has the Lactase enzyme, which dairy intolerant people lack in their stomachs, added to begin the digestion of the Lactose before it is drunk. That's what I was told by my dietitian and doctor. I mean I tried it, and I can't handle it.
> 
> Fairly sure you shouldn't give that stuff to APH's. I just think it's a bit irresponsible.
> ...



That is pretty misleading. If I even eat something with skimmed milk powder as a minor ingredient I pay for it, so I wouldn't like to think I was putting that stuff on my cereal! I don't think I could ever go back from soya milk anyway (so yummy!).

And I'm impressed you got sent to a dietition - when I was diagnosed it was very much a case of 'Enjoy not being able to eat dairy. Bye-bye now.'


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> I've only just seen the ad, and also just sold all of my last litter of hoglets to brand new hedgehog keepers.
> 
> So I'm wondering......are we seeing "the meerkat effect" here?


I oh soo hope not! I despise that particular advertiseing effect...

I was working/living in an owl sanctuary when the harry potter boom took off.. 

Its mindless!


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah...I don't think the advert is saying "Feed this to your APH's", I doubt many of them even consider hedgehogs AS pets, I know that only two people I know even KNEW you could keep them!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I've noticed APH cropping up everywhere! On a kids programme the other morning a guy found a hedgehog in his garden and it was an APH... I guess they're easier to get hold of these days than European ones.

The ad. does say in small writing that it is only suitable for lactose intolerance and not milk allergies. 

The advertising isn't exactly the same as the andrex advert using dogs either; It is done in a way in which it is speaking directly to the hedgehogs telling them they can have lactose free milk.


----------

